# Why do they let Pool Pax give Navigation feedback ?



## Whistler (Jul 5, 2016)

I got a Navigation complaint this week. Only my 2nd one in 500 rides... (first one was my bad, and I missed an exit.)

But I know for damn sure this week's Nav complaint was from a Pool guy who didn't want to go back and pick up more Pool pax... I will make my way to a Greenlight Hub when I'm over there, and see if they'll tell me if I have the right rider as the complainer.

I know, I know don't take Pool ... I like Pool - I like getting my M-Th 80 ride bonus done in 3 days instead of 4. If they would give me a 80 ride pool in SF with back-to back-to back & etc Pax, I bet I could do it in 13-14 hours. I often pick up or drop off 2 rides at the same time.


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

Whistler said:


> I got a Navigation complaint this week. Only my 2nd one in 500 rides... (first one was my bad, and I missed an exit.)
> 
> But I know for damn sure this week's Nav complaint was from a Pool guy who didn't want to go back and pick up more Pool pax... I will make my way to a Greenlight Hub when I'm over there, and see if they'll tell me if I have the right rider as the complainer.
> 
> I know, I know don't take Pool ... I like Pool - I like getting my M-Th 80 ride bonus done in 3 days instead of 4. If they would give me a 80 ride pool in SF with back-to back-to back & etc Pax, I bet I could do it in 13-14 hours. I often pick up or drop off 2 rides at the same time.


Waste of your time. Just change your rating to a 1 star for that guy and move on


----------



## UBERPROcolorado (Jul 16, 2017)

I talked to a green light staff member a few weeks ago about the exact same issue. Rider admits that he knew it was a pool but that the second rider was not in line to his destination, thus he ordered me not to double back to pick up the 2nd rider. When I told him I was not allowed to cancel the trip he became hostile and cancelled the rider and then exited the car at a stop light. I went and picked put rider 2 and that went well. I was paid for rider 1 up to the point of cancelation. 

When I talked to green light I was told that I did the right thing and NOT to vary from the path provided by Uber. No matter what a pool rider demands. Uber claims it will not hurt our rating and thus far it has not . Hope this helps a little bit. Drive safe.


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

UBERPROcolorado said:


> I talked to a green light staff member a few weeks ago about the exact same issue. Rider admits that he knew it was a pool but that the second rider was not in line to his destination, thus he ordered me not to double back to pick up the 2nd rider. When I told him I was not allowed to cancel the trip he became hostile and cancelled the rider and then exited the car at a stop light. I went and picked put rider 2 and that went well. I was paid for rider 1 up to the point of cancelation.
> 
> When I talked to green light I was told that I did the right thing and NOT to vary from the path provided by Uber. No matter what a pool rider demands. Uber claims it will not hurt our rating and thus far it has not . Hope this helps a little bit. Drive safe.


It doesn't matter why the pax is angry. They can always give you a 1 star and use "driving" as the reason. They can allege that you were driving drunk. They can say you had a headlight out. They can say you hit them.


----------



## UBERPROcolorado (Jul 16, 2017)

AuxCordBoston said:


> It doesn't matter why the pax is angry. They can always give you a 1 star and use "driving" as the reason. They can allege that you were driving drunk. They can say you had a headlight out. They can say you hit them.


You are so right. From what I have read in this forum it seems that a war is being fought with riders. I wonder if the problem is more limited to certain cities. I am at about 3200 trips and have had now 3 problem riders. I drive nights only and stick to downtown Denver. Any thoughts?


----------



## MarkR (Jul 26, 2015)

I just turned down a POOL 13 minuets away (Yeah..that sounds profitable) then I got a POOL ping 15 min. away. Are they having a sale to teenagers or something? Screw pool! I'll never do it.

on the way back just now from an X call, got 2 pools coming in. I kept driving home.


----------

